# Pics & Spec of my '32 GTR...



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey guys,

I've had my 'Liner for about a month now, been doing a little tidying here and there (previous owner syndrome) and thought I'd snap some piccies yesterday. I'll get some better ones in a more flattering setting somewhen, but my drive'll do for the minute...





































Current spec as follows:

*Engine:*
•	HKS high lift cams
•	HKS Super Power Flow filters
•	HKS hard pipe kit
•	HKS "Silent HiPower" stainless exhaust
•	3” De-Cat pipe
•	Nismo downpipes
•	Nismo oil pump
•	Nismo N1 turbos
•	Blitz intercooler
•	Adjustable fuel rail
•	Pink (800cc?) injectors
•	Arc radiator
•	Arc oil cooler (mounted, but not connected yet)
•	Apexi AVC-R

*Transmission:*
•	Nismo twin-plate clutch
•	GRID 4x4 torque controller

*Suspension & Steering:*
•	Nismo front strut brace
•	Unknown rear strut brace
•	Tein coilovers (height, spring and damping adjustable)

*Interior, Security & ICE:*
•	Cat 1 alarm
•	HKS fuel pressure gauge
•	HKS manifold temp gauge
•	Nismo ‘R’ titanium shift knob
•	Audiovox front components
•	Alpine rear components
•	10” Subs behind seat

*Exterior & Engine Styling:*
•	Starcorp Racing 9.5x18” Impuls
•	265x40x18 Goodyear Eagle F1s
•	30mm H&R bolt-on spacers
•	Nismo bonnet lip
•	Nismo intercooler vents
•	Nismo side skirts
•	Nismo rear spats
•	Tinted rear window & quarters
•	Mesh front grill

*Coming Soon:*
•	Apexi Power FC
•	RB25 MAFS
•	Oil filter relocation kit
•	Oil cooler thermostatic plate

Some of the spec is from the previous owner, and a fair bit of it was done before she was imported, hence unknown size injectrors, etc.

I'm happy however, and with a Power FC (running remapped std ecu at the moment), she should be a nice little weapon.

I'll update as and when the spec changes.


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

Very nice example you have there, and well specced.

Charlie.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

There's no excuse for using the word "Liner"  - you should know better being a user since 2004:chuckle:

It looks a clean one though:thumbsup:


----------



## Windscreen Guy (Nov 6, 2005)

Nice, who painted the letters on the rear panel?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Windscreen Guy said:


> Nice, who painted the letters on the rear panel?


Hopefully the previous owner:flame:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Hehe, the Japanese owner apparently, and no, I don't like it either uke: 

Unfortunately, it looks like I'll have to respray the whole rear bumper to fix it. More important things on the list at the moment 

Thanks for the positive comments so far :smokin:


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

That looks 'ard as nails!


----------



## moosedoog (Jul 13, 2006)

love those wheels. theyre either really wide or have a massive offset.

whats the tyre size? they set the car off a treat:bowdown1:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

The rims are 9.5x18 with quite a high offset. To clear the brakes at the front, a set of huge 30mm spacers is fitted all round. I'm replacing the spacers with 25mm versions as the front scuffs on the arch liner.

Tyres are 265x40x18.


----------



## WIT BLITZ (Apr 1, 2007)

Nice car, looks very clean :thumbsup:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Got around to fitting my VEMS wideband O² gauge today. I sited it under the HKS EGT and fuel pressure gauges by my left knee (just misses). The VEMS also has an EGT readout, but I've left it disconnected for now (which is why it reads in the 1200s). Might ditch the HKS gauge eventually and just have the VEMS. Not sure yet. The EGT and fuel pressure gauges were originally on the top of the steering cowling and partially blocked the view of the tacho and speedo - D'oh. I moved them soon after I got the car.

I also fitted my Skylab TSC the day before yesterday. I can highly recommend these devices. It's certainly made a positive difference to the handling.










I fitted the AVC-R a few weeks ago too (been busy, eh?), mounting it up by the rear-view mirror. It seems to be a good location so far, quite intuitive, being as you have to glance up there regularly anyway for the mirror.


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Fitted my carbon bonnet lip today (thanks matty32/newera parts) and snapped a piccy off. My old N1 lip was knackered (bump syndrome) and it got slightly mullered removing it 










Goes quite well with the linksys grill I think... just needs an R34 GTR badge to finish off the front (I'll order one soon Matty).


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looks swish


----------



## DUNCAN GT-R (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks hard as nails.
Love the look of the arc oil cooler behind the rad grill.
Well done mate..... good piccies too.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

Steve

Have you got any clearer pictures of the front, a bit more 'head on'?

Looking very nice by the way :thumbsup:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

DUNCAN GT-R said:


> Looks hard as nails.
> Love the look of the arc oil cooler behind the rad grill.
> Well done mate..... good piccies too.


Hows that work then?  
My ARC cooler won't fit with my grill from Rob! 
cheers
bob


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

It's not there anymore, sold a couple of months ago


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> Steve
> 
> Have you got any clearer pictures of the front, a bit more 'head on'?
> 
> Looking very nice by the way :thumbsup:


It was quite close to my fence, so I couldn't get more face on this time. I'll do one when I'm next off shift


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I've had my 'Liner for about a month now, been doing a little tidying here and there (previous owner syndrome) and thought I'd snap some piccies yesterday. I'll get some better ones in a more flattering setting somewhen, but my drive'll do for the minute...
> 
> ...



can some people not tell the difference between the two

the nice looking gray one with 4 wheels ( above ) is a nissan skyline R32GTR !!!!
the one that f*& **f big one that floats one the water is a liner !!!!
here is a pic of a liner spot the difference


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Damn, my sides are splitting. Great second post. Pillock.


----------



## Satansbodyguard (Oct 29, 2007)

Major_Sarcasm said:


> Damn, my sides are splitting. Great second post. Pillock.


still as funny second time around :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Fitted smoked D-Speed indicators yesterday and converted the front bulbs to LED items (which look cool as f*ck when flashing). I just need to get rid of the chrome band above the lens, looks crap IMHO.










Just the GTR badge for the grill to fit and I've finished messing with the looks department for the moment.

She's booked in at Perfect Touch in Feb to get mapped for NUL fuel (I have enormous trouble getting SUL regularly) and a slight(!) boost upgrade now that I've fitted the PFC, RB25 AFMs and the 660cc injectors.

Time for warp speed.


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

looking very nice


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Fitted my R34 grill badge and gave the ol' girl a wash.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Looks so different with that grill, i like it!


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Nice weather = camera out


----------



## Chilli (Jul 16, 2007)

Very Nice mate - luuuuuurvley paint colour too, Mint!


----------



## alex2005 (Jun 14, 2007)

Nice car you got there mate , where abouts were those pics taken, is it the New Forest?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks for the comments 

The pics today were taken just outside of Firestone Copse on the Isle of Wight.


----------



## M SKinner (Feb 19, 2007)

Big improvement! Did the chrome trim around the indicators just pull off? or did you have to resort to paint etc?


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Judicious use of black insulation tape.


----------



## tomster (Feb 11, 2008)

how much did the car cost


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

MYOB.


----------



## tomster (Feb 11, 2008)

WHAT IS ON THE CLOCK


----------



## Major_Sarcasm (Jul 28, 2004)

Numbers.


----------

